# Looper



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's been out for a few weeks, but we just saw it today. I have to say, it was a great Sci-fi film. Definitely worth seeing, at least when it comes out on video.

I didn't think much of it from the first trailer, but glad I saw it. Probably one of the better of the more "realistic" Sci-fi films I've seen.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

One of the movies that I am looking forward to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

What's funny is that I didn't enjoy it as much as I wanted to. Just couldn't get past the way they depicted time travel and the massive paradoxes and plot holes. I guess it's OK but I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've found the only way to watch a time travel movie is just to turn off reality and assume that it works their way for the next 2 hours.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Chris Blount" said:


> What's funny is that I didn't enjoy it as much as I wanted to. Just couldn't get past the way they depicted time travel and the massive paradoxes and plot holes. I guess it's OK but I was a bit disappointed.


Ad here I thought it was actually better than most Sci fi movies in terms of plot holes and such.


----------

